# Epson 8350 First Impressions



## HTPC_Dude (May 5, 2012)

1) Picture is nice and bright.

2) This is my first LCD projector, so I'm now seeing the differences in the picture between my previous HC1500 DLP projector and this one. It's the typical DLP vs LCD debate, not sure which I like better yet. I can see the difference between my old 720p setup and the new 1080p from different sources. 

It may be possible to say that my old 720p projector was a little sharper but the additional resolution of the 1080p unit is also crisp but with a slight bit of softness (possibly Epson dialed in a little softening) which is most noticeable when I have my HTPC hooked up but not noticeable when viewing a DVD or Blu-ray movie. However, this is in Cinema mode and I have not changed the sharpness settings in any of the picture modes.

3) My unit has good convergence and the auto-iris seems to be working fine.

4) The unit is so quiet it's no longer the only thing I hear in my HT room, so far I don't even hear the auto-iris.

5) The Dynamic Picture mode setting is terrible with my Dish Satellite 1080i source. Makes the picture all jagged and pixelated when there is motion on the screen. The other picture modes look okay. In comparison my HC1500 didn't have any pixelation issues. It seems the Epson tries to do much more processing of the image, at least in Dynamic mode.

6) Lots of tweaking to do, but out of the box, Cinema mode looks best to me so far.


----------



## moe4ever (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats, I have the same projector too. I think cinema mode is best if you are projecting onto a white or similar colored screen. I am using a gray screen (BW) so I ended up using natural mode, but I switch to dynamic mode for sports, I have DirecTV and the image is not washed out. Get the Munsil & Spears calibration disc for the calibration and it makes a lot of difference.


----------



## HTPC_Dude (May 5, 2012)

Thanks. I also have a Carada Precision High Contrast Grey screen, the gain is only 0.8 but Cinema still looks fine in ECO mode, I have a completely blacked out dedicated home theater so maybe that the difference between our two setups.

I have an older Avia calibration disc but will look into the Munsil & Spears one, I know calibration can be very helpful. Last night I was comparing my calibrated Macbook Pro screen to my projected image and notice the color was not the same, hopefully after calibration they will be closer.


----------

